# Pourquoi GNU/Linux et non pas Linux



## TuxPPC (11 Juillet 2004)

<<

 Beaucoup d'utilisateurs d'ordinateurs utilisent une version modifiée du Système GNU tous les jours sans même le réaliser. Après un tournure particulière des événements, la version de GNU qui est en utilisation répandue aujourd'hui s'est faite connaître sous le nom "Linux" et beaucoup de ses utilisateurs ne sont pas au courant de l'étendue de sa relation avec le Projet GNU.

 Il existe vraiment un Linux; c'est le noyau et ces personnes l'utilisent. Mais vous ne pouvez faire fonctionner un noyau par soi-même; un noyau n'est utile qu'en faisant partie d'un système d'exploitation entier. Linux est normalement utilisé en combinaison avec le système d'exploitation GNU. Autrement dit, le système est, pour la plupart de ses composantes, GNU muni de Linux en tant que noyau.

 Beaucoup d'utilisateurs ne sont pas au courant de la distinction entre le noyau, Linux, et le système en entier qu'ils appellent "Linux" tout autant. L'usage ambigü du nom ne facilite pas la compréhension.

  >>

  cf : http://www.fsf.org/gnu/linux-and-gnu.fr.html


----------



## Gallenza (12 Juillet 2004)

Merci d'utiliser Linux et non GNU/Linux, en effet il faudrait dans ce cas pour rendre justice à tous l'appeller GNU/Linux/Xfree (en effet peut de gens utilisant Linux se passent de serveur graphique, XFree étant de plus sous licence BSD et non GPL).
A moins que l'on doive alors dire GNU/Linux/Xfree/Mozilla/Kfundation ????  

NON

Linus s'appele DEFINITIVEMENT Linux !!!!  

Et Fuck les cons qui veulent imposer aux autres leurs visions définitives et péremptoire des choses !!!


----------



## cygwin (12 Juillet 2004)

TuxPPC a dit:
			
		

> Mais vous ne pouvez faire fonctionner un noyau par soi-même; un noyau n'est utile qu'en faisant partie d'un système d'exploitation entier.


Cette phrase n'est correcte qu'en moitié (la seconde) :mouais:  

Lorsqu'on réussit à démarrer sur le noyau Linux, on le fait déjà fonctionner par soi-même.  
Ensuite, il faut effectivement lancer d'autres choses pour que l'ensemble soit utile. Autrement dit, si l'on veut, on peut démarrer un noyau nu.


----------

